# anyone had BFN with ivf/icsi but had BFP with FET??



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I want some good positive stories, I had a BFN in July and well I am having a fet next and I just wondered has anyone had a bfn for IVF then gone on to have BFP on the fet? 

thanks 
MrsHope X


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hiya hun 

really sorry about your neg   

my story is i have had 4 fresh cycles bfn  and one fet and thats what worked my daughter is 17 weeks now     

so i wish you all the best with your fet      
there is a postive story for fets on this board have a look hun it will help you  
nikki xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Mrs Hope

We had a BFN with my 1st ICSI tx last August 2005 but as we had 2 frosties left over, we underwent a natural FET in February 2006. We were very fortunate to get a BFP.  My C Section is scheduled for the 1 November.

Good luck

Ronnie 
xx


----------



## maureen358 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Mrs Hope

My name is Maureen and I'm the proud mother of Adam and Rachel who were born from an FET (my last two frosties) on 29 December 2004.

I had an IVF cycle which ended in a BFN, then I tried again with another full cycle of IVF which resulted in a positive but unfortunately had an early m/c.  I was left with four frosties (2 in 2 vials).  Only 1 survived from each vial and these were duly transferred and thankfully I ended up with a BFP.

I had a natural FET because my cycle was regular and all I had to do was use a Home Ovulation kit and when I ovulated I called the hospital and then four days later went up for transfer.

So obviously I'm a great believer in FET.  

Good luck and I really hope it all works out for you.



Maureen


ps.  I had been having acupuncture during my IVF treatment and I believe that this helped me (if nothing else, it made me much more relaxed).


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Another positive here Mrs Hope - good luck to you - I am a big fan of FET!! XXX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Keep the stories coming ladies  

I am starting f/e/t next week, and really nervous and was sooo lucky to get a bfp the 1st fresh cycle we did lost 1 bubs to an ectopic the other bubs was fine until 8wk6days when the little ones heart had stopped...so hoping it will be a sticky bfp for me this time too. 

Good luck to everyone starting f/e/t soon and all you pg ladies with your pregnancies  
Emmaxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Dear Mrs Hope,
Here's a story - last year I had two 5-cell fresh embies put back and got a BFN. This year I had two 3-cell frozen embies (they were 4 cell but each one lost a cell in the thaw) and today got a strong BFP!!! I know it's early days but I am just over the mooon. I thought I had little chance - but it shows that you never can tell. Good luck with your frosties!
Bernie xxx


----------



## Katie G (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Mrs Hope,

I had IVF in October last year with 2 x 4 cell embies and got a BFN.  Had FET in April this year with 1 x 4 cell and 1 x 3 cell (last of our embies) and got a BFP.  28.5 wks pregnant now with twins.

Good luck

Katie


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

just want to add that i think all of you're positive stories are amazing and they give people like me hope. congratulations to everyone who has achieved there dream and got there babies, and good luck to all those still trying!            luv jo xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks for posting your positive stories....unless it happens to you its hard
to believe !!  Congratulations to you all and lets hope there are many more fet bfp's to come for all of us


----------

